# Babyfur RP sign up



## PokemonAll4One (May 24, 2016)

Whoever's interested can say so here.  But there are rules.
1: You must be nice when you do this.
2: The 1st one who replies is the one I'll RP with unless he/she isn't OK with this stuff.
3: If you wanted to RP with me, but someone replied before you, don't be alarmed.  I'll include you in another RP.
4: Keep it SFW.  I can't stress this enough.


----------



## Astus (May 24, 2016)

finding and getting a babyfur to RP on here is going to be like trying to get a person with mysophilia to take a bath


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 25, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> finding and getting a babyfur to RP on here is going to be like trying to get a person with mysophilia to take a bath


Stop bumping the thread, that makes it easier! :V


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 12, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Zipline (Jun 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIII


*pets* Hi dog.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 12, 2016)

*tail wags* :3


----------



## PokemonAll4One (Jun 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Does being sarcastic count as nice? Then sure
> No other people offered to so I guess I win
> This one made me giggle
> Sexy Fun Weapons? Jeepers, I was not going to but if you insist. Such a naughty overfed baby.
> Also I am not a baby... So yeah. Go upstairs to sleep and I will keep Lopunny company. ;3


SFW is an acronym for Safe For Work.  Meaning, the RP can't be sexual.


----------



## Babyfur Phelan (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello


----------



## PokemonAll4One (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi.


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 20, 2016)

Ohai, not sure why this was bumped to me, but im here nonetheless. Sooo....hi i guess


----------

